# Origin Spiele sichern



## Flow133 (15. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
da mein Pc anfängt zu mucken, wollte ich ihn mal wieder neu aufsetzen. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich meine Origin Spiele sichern kann, ohne dass ich sie erneut herunter laden muss (hab nur die keys und ne recht bescheidene Leitung). Im Moment habe ich auf C Windows 8 und Origin installiert, die Spiele selbst sind auf D. Reicht es aus wenn ich sie in D lasse und wieder Origin sage wo der ordner zu finden ist oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Grüße Flow133


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. September 2013)

Du kopierst die Dateien in den Spieleordnern auf eine andere Platte, setzt Windows neu auf, installierst Origin, startet den Download,pausierst, beendest Origin und kopierst du Dateien in die Ordner rein. Origin sollte dann wenn du den Download wieder startest erkennen, dass alle Dateien vorhanden sind und nur noch installieren.


----------



## Flow133 (15. September 2013)

danke
werde es dann wenn ich soweit bin mal ausprobieren


----------

